# Try a Can of Eureka Fluid Film



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

All PlowSite members who live within the Continental United States and have never tried Fluid Film® can now get a sample can for free! For a limited time, Eureka Chemical Company is offering free sample cans to members of the PlowSite Community to discover for themselves why Fluid Film is the worldwide standard for corrosion prevention and the only product to use for winter applications.

Fluid Film was developed and perfected to stop the highly corrosive effects of salts, fertilizers, herbicides and pesticides on all metal surfaces. Fluid Film will not freeze and stays slick in sub-zero temperatures, making it an excellent snow release agent and ice inhibitor. It will keep snow and ice from sticking or building up on any metal surface, and continues to lubricate in the coldest of conditions.

Fluid Film will keep locks from freezing, will protect battery terminals for at least a year and is an excellent vehicle undercoating; helping to protect your truck or car from moisture and road salt. It is great for salt spreaders, guns, tools, plows, snow blowers, snow shovels, etc…The list goes on and on.

The perfect product for winter applications: Ask for your free can today. Just send an email to [email protected] and tell him you saw this post on PlowSite.com.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*whats up*

hey mike whats up with guy, i sent him an e-mail like a month ago requesting a sample can and he said it was on the way??? still no product. Is this how he treats potential customers?

Tony Walker
Team Walker Landscape & Lawnservice


----------



## chevyplowman (Dec 25, 2005)

I sent the email. He responded the next day. Item was received three days later. I got great service.That was about a week ago I received it. Maybe something happened during shipping.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

traviswalker007;332658 said:


> hey mike whats up with guy, i sent him an e-mail like a month ago requesting a sample can and he said it was on the way??? still no product. Is this how he treats potential customers?
> 
> Tony Walker
> Team Walker Landscape & Lawnservice


To be honest I don't think I deserve that. We've sent many samples to members without any problems. On occasion, one gets missed or sent to the wrong address.

If there is a problem, send me a pm and we'll get it worked out.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ya'lls chill! danno will make it happen without any trouble! this stuff is the BEST! stuff ever. I swear by it now and have at least one can in every vehilce and at least two extras at home! LOVE this stuff!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I sent Dano an email, got a nice curtious prompt response within hours and the sample 4 days later. 

Great stuff.

Chris


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Got mine today.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

To be honest I don't think I deserve that.

*No, you don't.*

If there is a problem, send me a pm and we'll get it worked out.

*Yes, he will!!*

_I love this stuff and believe me, you will too._


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

We run fluid film at work, BEST STUFF EVER, unlike wd-40 or others it actually stays on the item and lasts.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*Anyone ever try it on the underside of mowers??*


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

take it easy on dano 
i got my sample in 5 days
love it thanks again dano


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just e mailed them 5 minuets ago, and they already replied!!!

Bossman


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

We try to provide the best customer service out there.  

I've got a tip for the underside of mowers. Use Fluid Film in bulk, and brush it on. It works exceptionally better than the spray can for that application.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Dano50;405651 said:


> We try to provide the best customer service out there.
> 
> I've got a tip for the underside of mowers. Use Fluid Film in bulk, and brush it on. It works exceptionally better than the spray can for that application.


i dunno. i tried my sample can today. i have something very similiar i use already. i think its all going to come down to price and how long the fluid film sticks. so far the spray seems finer than my normal product which i like but i wonder if the quality and durability is the same.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

bribrius;405668 said:


> i dunno. i tried my sample can today. i have something very similiar i use already. i think its all going to come down to price and how long the fluid film sticks. so far the spray seems finer than my normal product which i like but i wonder if the quality and durability is the same.


Ah, my friend, that is the test! I hope you will let me know how Fluid Film holds up. That is usually where you see the difference.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Dano50;405798 said:


> Ah, my friend, that is the test! I hope you will let me know how Fluid Film holds up. That is usually where you see the difference.


bribrius makes mental note to tell dano how fluid film held up. bribrius makes mental note to ask dano how much fluid film costs. (can you sense the scent of competition)


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

bribrius;405809 said:


> bribrius makes mental note to tell dano how fluid film held up. bribrius makes mental note to ask dano how much fluid film costs. (can you sense the scent of competition)


We're not afraid of the competition. If you were to buy Fluid Film off a retail shelf, the price per regular-sized can (11 3/4 oz.) would average around $8.50. The guys on here can let you know what they pay.

Dano makes a mental note to ask bribrius what the other product is, Dano makes a mental note to ask bribrius what the other product costs.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

MP Heavy Duty Metal Protector (AMH)
A heavy duty spray lubricant fortified with special rust and corrosion inhibitors. Penetrates and adheres to metal surfaces, leaving a long lasting protective coating. Apply MPHD to any metal surface that requires a heavy duty lubricant or is exposed to the damaging effects of salt, moisture or chemical corrosion. Works as an undercoat, leaving a wax-like film. Recommended for motorcycle chains. Won't "sling" off. Dry to the touch. Doesn't attract dust. It is ideal for hinges, wire ropes and springs, nuts and bolts, motorcycle or bicycle chains, and for undercoating car doors, wheel wells, rocker panels, seams and other metal surfaces exposed to water, dirt or road salt.

See Pricing Information or Place an Order

Package sizes include:

16-oz. Spray Can
16-oz. Spray Cans (case of 12)

AMSOIL Metal Protector (MP) and AMSOIL Heavy Duty Metal Protector (MPHD) are easy-to-use spray-on synthetic products that protect metal surfaces, displace water and silence squeaks. MP cuts through rust and corrosion to restore free movement of “frozen” hardware parts. MPHD lubricates metal surfaces, leaving a dry waxlike film. Neither forms gum or sludge.

AMSOIL MP is the product of choice for drying electrical and ignition systems and protecting electrical equipment from freshwater and saltwater damage. AMSOIL MP is also the product of choice for protecting firearms and other fine componentry. It contains no silicone. AMSOIL MP is compatible with plastic, leather, fabric, fishing line and paint.

AMSOIL MPHD is the product of choice for metal surfaces that require a heavy duty lubricant or are exposed to the damaging effects of salt, moisture or chemical corrosion. It is ideal for hinges, wire ropes and springs, nuts and bolts, motorcycle or bicycle chains, and for undercoating car doors, wheelwells, rocker panels, seams and other metal surfaces exposed to water, dirt or road salt.

Performance Features

Prevents rust & corrosion, even in salt water 
Protects against rust & corrosion, even in salt water 
Displaces water 
Stops squeaks 
Lubricates metal surfaces 
Leaves a dry, long-lasting, waxlike film 
Lubricant does not attract dust 
Does not sling off 
Sprays into hard-to-reach places 
Ideal for chains & other heavy-use items 
RECOMMENDATIONS
Spray product on area to be treated. For best results, do not wipe off. Film carrier will evaporate, leaving MPHD on treated surface.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fluid film is 100% better product than Al-oil is hands down...
There not even in the same league

Al-oil "Film carrier will evaporate" (my favorite smile)

What is the carrier in AL-oil?


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bring on the testing! Lots of products talk tough, but very few live up to the expectations.
Not only will we outperform them, but we are better for the environment as well. There's solvent in that product. That's what evaporates.

I think we'll have a new user soon.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Dano50;405931 said:


> Bring on the testing! Lots of products talk tough, but very few live up to the expectations.
> Not only will we outperform them, but we are better for the environment as well. There's solvent in that product. That's what evaporates.
> 
> I think we'll have a new user soon.


Yeah i know. i drink bottled water too and dont recycle the plastic bottles.  i use the mphd to spray plow, snowblower, truck, inside truck fenderwells, inside every drain hole in truck body so the innards are coated, tools , etc, etc, i started to do that with the fluid film but ran out. (2.25 oz. sample vs. 2 16 oz. hd). they both have remarkably similiar applications.
so i may have to buy more fluid film just to get a fair test going i dont have enough coverage. im thinking i also should put each on the boat prop half and half and see what stays the longest because i know in that application both will get serious punishment. wish i thought of that before . course neither one may even make it out and back once. lol.


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

I would love to try out this product. If only half of everything said through this forum is true, I'm going to love it.
Only thing is, I've never seen it in the stores locally, but, then again, I haven't been looking for it either. 
Please send me a can.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

i got mine very fast. i could see getting a case of this stuff. Thanks for the sample.


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

platinumpimps;636434 said:


> i got mine very fast. i could see getting a case of this stuff. Thanks for the sample.


*no problem .Let us know what you've used Fluid Film on. 
We are always ecstatic to hear new applications*


----------



## branko1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Can i still get a free can? Can I?
(I am not able to PM) so if you have an email address that would help so I can give you my shipping address.

Thanks a lot!

Branko


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

I sprayed my ATV, all the nuts and bolts, and the undercarriage. And my lug nuts on my plow truck. Wish i would have had more to spray the whole truck down with. thanks


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

whats all the fussing about free samples? you dont need to try or test this stuff out becuase it is no doubt the best stuff ever. I use it on my plow and spreader to prevent rust and i also use it to lubricate some things. I even sprayed it on the rusty frame of my truck and five days later i checked it out to see what it did on rust and i wiped my finger on it and all the rust slidd right off and the shiny steel was visible and no more rust. this stuff is absolutely amazing. I probably buy 12 cans a year and just spray everything ( i guess im obsessed). I dont know if you can but id love to buy stock in this company and advertise for them for free because i tell everyone about this stuff. And Just a suggestion that i think you need to make it more available, even if you sell to big box stores.


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

Joesno;667630 said:


> whats all the fussing about free samples? you dont need to try or test this stuff out becuase it is no doubt the best stuff ever. I use it on my plow and spreader to prevent rust and i also use it to lubricate some things. I even sprayed it on the rusty frame of my truck and five days later i checked it out to see what it did on rust and i wiped my finger on it and all the rust slidd right off and the shiny steel was visible and no more rust. this stuff is absolutely amazing. I probably buy 12 cans a year and just spray everything ( i guess im obsessed). I dont know if you can but id love to buy stock in this company and advertise for them for free because i tell everyone about this stuff. And Just a suggestion that i think you need to make it more available, even if you sell to big box stores.


wow, what a great testimonial!
The reason we give out free samples is because people want to test it out and see for themselves what the jive is all about. but yes, Fluid Film is far the best product ever. It goes above and beyond what it can do. 
Thanks for the positive comments...keep em coming...


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Dan,

We are flying through this stuff left and right. The snow plow guys are just eating this stuff up. Had to order more yesterday. 

As a testimonial, I took my sample can and sprayed a sprocket on a spreader. There was an identical spreader sitting next to it that I left alone. Care to know the results? I think we all know what the results were.


----------



## branko1 (Nov 13, 2008)

joyofFluidFilm;688218 said:


> wow, what a great testimonial!
> The reason we give out free samples is because people want to test it out and see for themselves what the jive is all about. but yes, Fluid Film is far the best product ever. It goes above and beyond what it can do.
> Thanks for the positive comments...keep em coming...


All right since you are giving it out, you can send one my way too. Merry Christmas! (or Hanukkah if you happen to be a Jew).

Branko


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I sprayed FF on my plow, and had a good 120 pounds of snow and ice stuck all over my unit...even the mount was clobbered with stuck snow...

tell me why this is good to spray all over your plow when everything sticks to it?

Don't even get me started on my mowers.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

bladescape2;688903 said:


> I sprayed FF on my plow, and had a good 120 pounds of snow and ice stuck all over my unit...even the mount was clobbered with stuck snow...
> 
> tell me why this is good to spray all over your plow when everything sticks to it?
> 
> Don't even get me started on my mowers.


I agree this stuff sucks!!! Everything does stick to it!! I use sillicone spray!!! (Sorry probably be banned for this but it does suck)!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I need another case of 4 or 8


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i buy cans now would i be able my friend has nursery can i get a few can for him


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Fluid Film will help keep snow from sticking to plow blades and snow blower chutes. I have numerous testimonials regarding this application.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Dano50;693965 said:


> Fluid Film will help keep snow from sticking to plow blades and snow blower chutes. I have numerous testimonials regarding this application.


lol....well here is my testimony for the books.

Mowers: Power washed my mowers clean...spared FF on them. Had a good inch of caked grass resin under my decks in a week, and my mowers have never looked so dirty. I figured It could possibly work better for snow.

Snow Plow: Sprayed it on right before a storm hit....never had so much snow stick to my plow and components, I swore I would never use it again...My meyer plow would actually raise slower because of the extra 125# of crap stuck to it.


----------

